# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Sonnie!!!
How was the possum o did you had some DEER....:rofl: :bigsmile: 


Have a nice day everybody!!!:T


Check out my pc screen(80"):flex:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> How was the possum or did you have some DEER....:rofl: :bigsmile:


Goat and flamingo... :yes: ask Wayne!


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

No possum in North/Central Alabama yet, but I am going deer hunting in the morning. Heading to Marengo county 'till Sunday. Happy Thanksgiving, all.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

And Happy Birthday, Sonnie. Such a kid at only 45. :wave:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Bob... everyone says I look like 35... :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Thanks Bob... everyone says I look like 35... :bigsmile:


:flex: :flex: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... you know I look just as young as you... :whistling:


----------

